# Apple Launching Digital Driver Licenses in Apple Wallet!



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

The new iOS will have digital drivers licenses for states the support it. How cool to no longer need a wallet. Insurance card? Digital. Driver licenses? Digital. Car key? Digital. Apartment key? Digital.

No wallet. No keys. This is the way.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Should already be that way. The police have databases of all the driver licenses. Should just be able to compare your face to the image on file and you can even confirm personal information. Heck, today, facial recognition could look you up for the officer.

I don't expect states to get on board with this idea of digital licenses. Being able to ticket people who leave their license at home is a valuable revenue stream.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Going all digital opens up a whole other can of worms regarding data security.

I kind of thought I wrote up a long post about that and posted it in here yesterday, but apparently I was hallucinating as it is not here now.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Going all digital opens up a whole other can of worms regarding data security.
> 
> I kind of thought I wrote up a long post about that and posted it in here yesterday, but apparently I was hallucinating as it is not here now.


Digital security is the goal of blockchain technology.


----------

